# 30 mile rides S. Cal



## isa11bike (May 7, 2005)

Going to Anaheim, 7-3 to 7-7, then down to San Diego for three days. Bike is going along. Can anyone suggest some quick rides from the resort area and a ride from Hotel Circle in San Diego?
I would like to travel out to Point Loma while in San Diego.

Thanks, Isa11bike


----------



## corners (May 27, 2006)

West on Friars Road
Right on Sea World
Left on East Mission Bay Drive
Stay on East Mission Bay Drive for a while (pass Clairemont Dr)
At stop sign, quik right then left on to Mission Bay Drive
Right on Damon Ave. (Past Garnet)
Left on Sante Fe St.
Sante Fe St. Dead ends at the start of the Rose Caynon Bike Path
The end of the bike path should be about 15 miles from Hotel Circle. If you want more, let me know. If you want someone to do the ride with, I might be up for it. Here's a website you can check out with SD bike routes.
http://efgh.com/bike/redroute.htm#pacificbeach


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Send a PM to atpjunkie. That's his territory.


----------



## HAL9000 (May 1, 2002)

*I have lived in SD for over 40 years*

Send me a PM too. In spite of the fact I am currently living in Louisville, KY.

I too know SD, Well.


----------



## carbfib (Jul 15, 2005)

I'm lost at what he asks for; a 30 mile ride is tooooo ez for ME. I've done too many 120 mile rides in one day down here in SD county. A med- average for Me is 80 per day.


----------

